# Tastatur: QPAD MK-50 vs. Cherry Strait vs. Razer BlackWidow Ultimate



## XFI (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

als ich mir vor 7 Jahren meinen ersten PC geholt hab, habe ich bei der Auswahl der Tastatur nicht viel Zeit investiert und einfach die erst beste genommen, die mir der Verkäufer angeboten hat, eine Logitech Media Keyboard Elite.

Bis heute benutze ich diese Tastatur immer noch, bin jedoch mittlerweile auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem. Bei Logitech bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Die einzige interessante Tastatur war die Logitech Illuminated Keyboard, welche aber leider nicht das gleichzeitige Drücken von 3 Tasten unterstützt. Ein Aspekt der bei Shooter ja durchaus wichtig ist. Die anderen Modelle, besonders aus der Gaming-Sparte, haben mich nicht angesprochen, da sie mir vom Design nicht gefallen haben. Die waren mir oft einfach zu "Bling-Bling".

Ich habe daraufhin hier etwas im Forum gestöbert und so zum ersten Mal von mechanischen Tasturen und Switches gehört. Nachdem ich mich etwas eingelesen hab, ist die QPAD MK-50 MX-Brown Switch zu einem meiner Favoriten geworden. Brown Switches deshalb, weil die Blue zu laut sein sollen und man sich bei Reds anscheinend sehr schnell vertippt, ohne es zu merken. Black Switches fallen raus, da sie nicht angeboten werden.

Daneben habe ich mir noch die Cherry Strait Black und die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate angeschaut. Die Cherry soll ja Preis-Leistungs-mäßig top sein und die Razer ist mechanisch und bietet aber auch noch eine Makro-Funktion. Die QPAD gibt es zwar auch mit Makros, aber da soll es einen Fehler mit den Audio-Anschlüssen und der Beleuchtung geben (siehe hier).

Die Tastatur würde ich hauptsächlich zum Zocken benutzen sowie zum Surfen im Internet und für Uni-Kram. Meine Game-Spektrum erstreckt sich hierbei von Shootern (Battlefield 3) über Rollenspiele (Dragen Age, Skyrim) bis hin zu Strategiespielen (Anno, Total War). 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Meinung zu meiner Auswahl sagen könntet. Eventuell kennt ihr ja noch eine Tastatur, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt oder könnt mir zu den genannten eure Erfahrungen schildern 

Schonmal im voraus vielen Dank!

Grüße XFI


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Juli 2012)

Die Cherry Strait ist eher eine Office Tastatur mit einem 2KRO auch der WASD Bereich ist nicht für's Gamig optimiert, da wirst Du als Gamer nicht viel Freude dran haben, für Rollen- und Strategiespiele wird es noch gehen aber bei Shootern wird sie recht schnell an ihre grenzen stoßen.

Die MK-50 gibt es direkt aus Schweden auch mit Black's, kostet dann allerdings mit Versand rund 100€.

Finde es toll das Du Dich vorher informiert hast, allerdings ist Deine Auswahl ein recht lustiges Sammelsurium... 
Definiere mal was Du haben willst: Beleuchtung ja/nein, "Extra" Makrokey's ja/nein, Makro Funktionen ja/nein, USB Hub ja/nein, Sound Anschlüsse ja/nein.


----------



## XFI (7. Juli 2012)

> Finde es toll das Du Dich vorher informiert hast, allerdings ist Deine Auswahl ein recht lustiges Sammelsurium...


Da hast du recht. Ich hab mich hauptsächlich an Tastaturen orientiert, die in anderen Threads empfohlen wurden 
Die Cherry lassen wir dann mal weg...



> Die MK-50 gibt es direkt aus Schweden auch mit Black's, kostet dann allerdings mit Versand rund 100€.


Welche Switches würdest du mir denn empfehlen?
Die Blacks sollen ja etwas schwerer zu betätigen sein. Dafür soll man aber keinen Umschaltpunkt spüren. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, weiß ich nichz.



> Definiere mal was Du haben willst: Beleuchtung ja/nein, "Extra"  Makrokey's ja/nein, Makro Funktionen ja/nein, USB Hub ja/nein, Sound  Anschlüsse ja/nein.


Für mich sind das alles nice-to-haves. Die letzten 7 Jahre bin ich ja auch mit meiner "Billig"-Tastatur ausgekommen 

Sound-Anschlüsse an einer Tastatur würde ich eh nicht benutzen, dafür hab ich das Front-Panel am Gehäuse. Abgesehen davon ist es (soweit ich weiß) qualitätsmäßig besser, wenn man die Kopfhörer direkt an der Soundkarte anschließt.

USB-HUB brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht. Ich hab 6 Anschlüsse hinten am Rechner und 1 am Frontpanel. Die sollten eigentlich reichen.

Beleuchtung könntet sicherlich ganz nett sein. Bis jetzt hatte ich aber noch nie Probleme nachts zu zocken. Zudem habe ich schon gelesen, dass die bei manchen Tasturen stark blendet.

Makro-Tasten klingen für mich erstmal ganz cool. Inwieweit ich die dann beim Zocken aber wirklich nutzen würde, kann ich nicht sagen. Das müsste ich dann halt erstmal ausprobieren. Du hast zwischen Makro-Tasten und -funktionen unterschieden. Ist das nicht dasselbe?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was hälst du denn von der Microsoft SideWinder X4? Ist zwar keine mechanische, soll aber für Gamer perfekt sein...


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Juli 2012)

Die SideWinder X4 ist die beste mir bekannte Rubberdome, die kannst Du außerdem in fast jedem Elektromarkt ausprobieren das geht leider mit kaum einer Mecha. Hab da letztens auch mal wieder einen kleinen Tippvergleich zwischen der X4 und der Logitech G19 gemacht und meiner Meinung nach ist die X4 da um Welten besser.
Allerdings ist jede Mecha, egal welcher Switch, beim Tippgefühl noch besser als die X4. Bei den Cherry MX Switch's ist der Brown mein Liebling, eine Empfehlung kann ich Dir aber nicht geben das muss jeder für sich Probieren.

Der unterschied bei Makro Funktionen und Extra Makrokey's: Die BlackWidow hat 5 Extra Makro Tasten die sich mit Makro's belegen lassen, das Normale Tastenfeld lässt sich aber genauso komplett mit Makro's belegen...
Außerdem mache ich diesen unterschied da man mit dem Programm AutoHotkey jede Tastatur komplett mit Makro's belegen kann, extra key's kann das Programm allerdings keine herbeizaubern.

Also X4 oder MK-50 mit xxxx Switch.


----------



## XFI (7. Juli 2012)

Meinst du, dass das bessere Tipp-Gefühl der QPAD MK-50 die Vorteile der X4 (Beleuchtung, Makros) wettmacht? Zumal die MK-50 ja noch um 40 € teurer ist...


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2012)

Makros kann man mit ich meine AutoHotKey machen. Wenn man sie irgendwo benutzen würde
Beleuchtung braucht auch keiner, allgemein ist es hell genung oder der Monitor hat genung Licht.

Also ich meine ja.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du mich fragst ist das Tippgefühl jeden Cent wert, dazu kommt die unglaublich lange Haltbarkeit einer Mecha. Entscheidend ist aber ob es *Dir* den Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2012)

> Welche Switches würdest du mir denn empfehlen?
> Die Blacks sollen ja etwas schwerer zu betätigen sein. Dafür soll man aber keinen Umschaltpunkt spüren. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, weiß ich nichz.


 
Der Switch ist Geschmackssache; Testen, etwas anderes kann ich dir hier nicht empfehlen. Leider haben nur die wenigsten Elektronikmärkte eine Auswahl an Tastaturen ausgestellt. Ein Tipp wäre hier (ich bezweifle allerdings, dass er dir etwas hilft) der Mediamarkt in Vösendorf, eine andere gute Möglichkeit ist die CeBit aber bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit...


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Was gibt es denn da tolles im Mediamrkt in Vösendorf?


----------



## Superwip (8. Juli 2012)

Als ich zuletzt dort war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eine BlackWidow und eine BlackWidow Ultimate mit blauen, eine CM-Storm Quick Fire Pro mit roten und noch irgendeine mit schwarzen Schaltern, man kann sich dort also einen recht guten Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Das ist mal eine respektable Auswahl, gibt's leider nur sehr selten.


----------



## XFI (8. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade noch einen interessanten Test gefunden, mit dem schnell rausfindet, was die eigene Tastatur hinsichtlich auslöschungsfreier Eingabe taugt.

Den wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

Hier mal das Ergebnis meiner derzeitigen Tastatur (Logitech Media Keyboard Elite):

TE UIC RWN  JUS VER TE LAZ DG

Nicht sehr berauschend...


----------



## moparcrazy (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser "Test" führt oft zu falschen Ergebnissen und ist daher leider unbrauchbar. Es gibt etliche Tastaturen die diesen "Test" mit null Fehlern bestehen aber in Wirklichkeit nur ein 2KRO haben.


----------



## XFI (8. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile habe ich die SideWinder X4 von der Liste gestrichen. Es wird diesmal definitiv eine mechanische Tastatur. Ich bin nur noch am überlegen, welche...

So gefällt mir z.B. die Mionix Zibal 60 von der Optik/Design besser als die QPAD MK-50. 

Welche der beiden würdet ihr denn nehmen? Oder würdet ihr mir gar eine ganz andere empfehlen?


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn du eine Beleuchtung willst greif zur Mionix, ist momentan eine der günstigsten mit Beleuchtung. Die Beleuchtung ist aber auch der einzige mir bekannte Schwachpunkt, die ist um einiges dunkler als bei den anderen Beleuchteten Mechas.


----------



## XFI (9. Juli 2012)

Auf die Beleuchtung kommt es mir nicht an. Mir geht es ums Design. Das finde ich bei der Zibal 60 besser.

Welche wär denn in deinen Augen besser fürs Gaming geeignet?


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Juli 2012)

Sind beide voll tauglich. Wenn Dir die Mionix vom Design besser gefällt kauf die, Du hast da aber keine Wahl beim Switch, die gibt's "nur" mit Black's.


----------



## XFI (9. Juli 2012)

Danke, dass du dir die Zeit nimmst. Ich hoffe doch, ich nerve dich nicht allzu sehr 

Ich habe gerade nämlich noch eine Tastatur gefunden, die ziemlich interessant aussieht: Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent (zur Herstellerseite: hier klicken).

Kannst du zu der auch etwas sagen?


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Juli 2012)

Kein Thema.

Du bewegst Dich immer mehr in Richtung HighEnd. Vielleicht wirfst Du auch mal ein Auge auf eine Filco?: The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK oder eben auch bei GetDigital Filco Majestouch-2 Profi Tastatur - 24h Lieferung Die Filco's sind meiner Meinung nach noch ein wenig Hochwertiger.

Die DAS hat nicht mein Design um ehrlich zu sein... aber Schönheit liegt ja im Auge das Betrachters! Ist eine gute solide Mecha, ab und zu hört man mal was von kleinen Fertigungsmängeln (kleine Kratzer im Hochglanzgehäuse).
GetDigital ist aber ein guter Händler und es sollte keine Probleme beim Tausch geben falls Deine Tastatur Kratzer hat.


----------



## XFI (9. Juli 2012)

Die Mionix Zibal 60 kann ja leider nur über USB angeschlossen werden und hat deswegen nur 6KRO, Das Keyboard und QPAD MK-50 besitzen dagegen NKRO über PS2 (6KRO über USB). Würdest du das als (großen) Nachteil für die Mionix sehen?

------------------------------------------------------------------

Hinsichtlich der Verarbeitung der Keycaps habe ich folgende Infos:

Mionix Zibal 60: beschichtet, mit Laser gefräst[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Das Keyboard: ? (leider nichts gefunden)
QPAD MK-50: mit weißer Schrift bedruckt

Bei welchem Verfahren halten die Tasten-Beschriftungen denn am längsten?
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## moparcrazy (9. Juli 2012)

Mit einem 6KRO bist Du so gut wie immer auf der sicheren Seite, gibt da höchstens diese Skateboard- Snowboard-Games bei denen das mal eng wird. Das macht also im Realen Leben kaum einen unterschied, viele Spielen mit einem 2KRO Rubberdome und merken keinen Nachteil. Es ist eher ein nettes Feature aber kein k.o. Kriterium...

Mionix: Milchig Klarer Lichtdurchlässiger Kunststoff, komplett schwarz beschichtet, mit Laser die Beschriftung in die Beschichtung gefräst so das hier der Milchig Klare Lichtdurchlässige Kunststoff wieder zu sehen ist.
DAS: Mit Laser Schrift in den schwarzen Kunststoff gefräst, Vertiefungen mit weißer Farbe aufgefüllt.
Qpad(nur die MK-50): Schwarzer Kunststoff weiß bedruckt.

Sind alle recht haltbar wenn sie denn gut ausgeführt sind...
Das verfahren der Mionix neigt dazu schnell zu Glänzen, das schwarz kann sich aber auch auflösen. Das der DAS neigt zu Verfärbungen der Beschriftung, die Farbe kann sich aber auch komplett aus den Vertiefungen lösen. Das bei Qpad neigt zum Verblassen und kann sich auch ablösen.
Das ist aber alles der Worst case, in der Regel halten die alle recht lang.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2012)

Die geringsten Probleme hast du wohl hier:Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate - 24h Lieferung 
Zumindest wird sich die Beschriftung nicht auflösen.

Und 6KrO reichen, mehr als 10KRO bringt nichts. Man hat ja nur 10 Finger.


----------



## XFI (10. Juli 2012)

Ist es eigentlich möglich eine Handballenauflage "nachzurüsten"? Soweit ich weiß, besitzt das Das Keyboard nämlich keine.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Juli 2012)

Jupp, in edel gibt's die hier: The Keyboard Company's FKBPR/B - Filco Leather Wristrest for Standard Keyboards und in günstig z.b. hier: Amazon.de: Handballenauflage: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## XFI (11. Juli 2012)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Garantie? Gelten die in Deutschland gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 2 Jahre oder trifft das hier nicht zu, da es sich ja bei allen 3 Tastaturen um ausländische Hersteller handelt?


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2012)

Es ist mind. 1 Jahr, alles andere ist Hersteller gebunden. Und das gilt für alle Hersteller in DE.
Ich hoffe das ich mich damit nich falsch liege.


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du sie in Deutschland im Laden kaufst oder einem in Deutschland ansässigen Händler bestellst gelten die Deutschen Gesetze. Kaufst oder bestellst Du im Ausland gelten die jeweiligen Gesetze des Landes, meist 1 Jahr.
Bei Bestellung außerhalb Europas und keinem ansässigem Support in EU kann Dir aber auch eine Garantie verweigert werden, darauf muss aber hingewiesen werden.
So geschehen bei meiner in den USA bestellten Realforce, macht aber nix die geht eh nicht kaputt!

Das mit der Garantie hätte Dir aber auch Onkel Google in 5 Minuten erklärt...


----------



## XFI (11. Juli 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten 



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Das mit der Garantie hätte Dir aber auch Onkel Google in 5 Minuten erklärt...



Da hast du natürlich recht. Da war wohl etwas Bequemlichkeit im Spiel 


Ich hab mir jetzt übrigens die Mionix Zibal 60, das Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent und die QPAD MK-50 MX-Red Switch bestellt. Damit habe ich jeweils eine Tastatur mit Black-, Brown- und Red-Switch und kann in Ruhe testen, was mir mehr liegt.

Die von dir vorgeschlagene Filco ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, hat mich aber vom Design nicht so angesprochen und zudem war sie mit 169 € auch nochmal 30 € teurer als das Das Keyboard.

Ich werd mich dann nochmal melden, welche es schließlich geworden ist. Aufjedenfall schonmal vielen Dank für eure Zeit und Mühe! Ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen


----------



## moparcrazy (11. Juli 2012)

Gern geschehen. Viel Spaß beim austesten. Bin schon gespannt auf Dein Ergebnis.


----------



## XFI (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun alle 3 Tastatur testen konnte, möchte ich euch hier mal meine Erfahrungen mitteilen 


*Mionix Zibal 60* - Black Switch

Das Tippgefühl bei der Mionix empfand ich im direkten Vergleich mit den beiden anderen Tastaturen als am unangenehmsten. Grund hierfür ist der große Widerstand der verbauten Black Switches. Besonders beim Schreiben längerer Texte fiel mir die benötige hohe Betätigungskraft negativ auf, da es sehr schnell zu Ermüdungserscheinungen in den Fingern kam.
Beim Zocken (Battlefield 3, Mass Effect 3) fiel der höhere Kraftaufwand zwar nicht so auf, da ich die Tasten meistens eh durchdrücke, jedoch musste ich manchmal eine Taste (z.B. "R" für Nachladen) zweimal betätigen, da ich mich beim ersten Mal verschätzt und nicht genug Kraft aufgewandt hatte. Das ist sicherlich ein Aspekt, auf dem man sich mit der Zeit einstellt, aber nach 7 Jahren mit meiner alten Rubberdome war ich es gewohnt, nicht mehr als eine bestimmte Kraft zum Auslösen der Tasten zu benötigen.

Unabhängig von den verbauten Switches kann ich die Mionix auch nicht weiterempfehlen. Ein großer Kritikpunkt ist in meinen Augen die schlechte Beleuchtung, besonders da der Hersteller viel damit wirbt. So werden bei den Tasten nur die Primärfunktionen (1,2,3 ...) beleuchtet, die Sekundärfunktionen (!, ", § ...) nicht. Dazu kommt, dass die Beleuchtungsqualität auch noch sehr ungleichmäßig ist. Der obere Teil der Zeichen ist immer heller als der untere ist (z.B. der obere horizontale Strich beim "Z" im Vergleich zum unteren).
Des Weiteren erhitzt sich im Betrieb die Tastaturunterseite der Mionix im Bereich des Num-Blocks merklich. Auch die Anordnung der USB-Slots an der Tastaturrückseite empfand ich als störend, da ich aufgrund der Konstruktion meines PC-Tisches die Tastatur immer erst nach vorne setzen musste, um die Anschlüsse benutzen zu können.
Negativ aufgefallen ist mir auch die teils deutsche teils englische Beschriftung der Tasten. Für die Funktion der Mionix ist das zwar nicht wichtig, aber bei einer Tastatur, die ca. 120 € kostet, finde ich solche Schlampigkeit schon sehr dreist.

Bestellt habe ich die Tastatur über Amazon bei Caseking. Der Bestellung verlieft problemlos und auch die Lieferzeit ging in Ordnung. Was mir nicht gefallen hat, war aber, dass bei der Reklamation der Tastatur, mir nicht der volle Rechnungsbetrag (116,89 €), sondern nur Kaufpreis (109,9 €) erstattet wurde und ich auf den Versandkosten (6,99 €) sitzen blieb.

Als ich das Das Keyboard bei getDigital umgetauscht hab, bekam ich dort die komplette Rechnungssumme zurück (inkl. Versandkosten). Dazu komm ich aber gleich.


*Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent* - Brown Switch

Brown und Red Switches benötigen ungefähr die gleiche Betätigungskraft, welche mit 45 g deutlich geringer als bei den Blacks (bis zu 80 g) ist. Bei den Brownies muss aber noch ein Druckpunkt überwunden werden, bevor der Tastenschlag registriert wird. 

Das Tippgefühl hat mir bei beiden Switches sehr gut gefallen. Ermüdungserscheinungen wie bei den Blacks traten auch bei längeren Game-Sessions bzw. Schreibarbeiten nicht auf.

Momentan bin ich mir daher sehr unschlüssig, welcher Switch mir besser gefällt. Ich würde aber behaupten, dass ich etwas mehr zu den Reds tendiere, da ich sie aufgrund ihres linearen Verhaltens besser zum Zocken geeignet halte. Auch beim Schreiben ist mir das fehlende Feedback (Druckpunkt) der Reds noch nicht störend aufgefallen und die häufig angeführten Probleme mit dem schnellen Vertippen bei Reds kann ich bis jetzt auch nicht bestätigen. Ich muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich die Reds noch nicht so ausgiebig testen konnte, da die QPAD erst eine Woche nach den anderen beiden Tastaturen geliefert wurde. Ich musste leider per Vorkasse bestellen, da die Bezahlung per Rechnung oder Kreditkarte nicht angeboten wurde. Zudem sind die Reds etwas leiser als die Brownies, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Brownies laut sind (zumindest für eine mechanische Tastatur nicht).

Zum Das Keyboard lässt sich sagen, dass es mir vom Design am besten gefällt. Es handelt sich zwar um Klavierlack, der Ärger mit hässlicher Fingerabdrücken hält sich aber in Grenzen. Auch die Verarbeitung ist bis auf einen kleinen Fehler top. Und zwar strahlen die Status-LEDs (Caps-Lock, Num-Block, Rollen) leider etwas durch das umgebende Plastik hindurch. Das Problem wurde hier (Post #2) bereits einmal geschildert und scheint nach Rücksprache mit dem Kundenservice von getDigital ein Problem der gesamten Baureihe zu sein. Ein Umtausch hat leider auch nicht geholfen.
Außer 2 USB-Slots am rechten Rand der Tastatur weist das Das Keyboard sonst keine weiteren Besonderheiten auf. Auch eine Handballenauflage ist leider nicht vorhanden.

Die Bestellung erfolgte bei getDigital, die mich mit ihren Service wirklich begeistert haben. Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung der Tastatur verging nur 1 Tag (bei Bezahlung per Rechung). Auch der Kunden-Support war top. Auf meine Anfrage bzgl. der Status-LEDs wurde schnell und kompetent geantwortet und beim Umtausch wurde mir (nicht wie bei Caseking) der komplette Rechnungsbetrag gutgeschrieben.


*QPAD MK-50* - Red Switch

Auf die verwendeten Switches bin ich ja schon eingegangen. Deswegen werde ich hier nur noch ein paar Worte zur Tastatur verlieren.

Das Design der Tastatur ist sehr schlicht. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass sie hässlich ist. Im Gegenteil: Sie macht sich ziemlich gut an meinem PC-Platz, gefällt mir aber ästhetisch leider nicht so sehr, wie das Das Keyboard. Die Verarbeitung ist ausgezeichnet. Bis jetzt sind mir keine Makel aufgefallen.

Im Gegensatz zum Das Keyboard fehlen zwar die zusätzlich USB-Anschlüsse, dafür verfügt die QPAD aber über Mediafunktionen (als Zweitbelegung der Tasten F1 bis F6) und wird mit einer Handballenauflage ausgeliefert.


*Schlusswort*

Wie ihr seht, schwanke ich derzeitig zwischem dem Das Keyboard und der QPAD. Beide haben mir vom Tippgefühl sehr gut gefallen, wobei ich aber glaube, dass die Red Switches für mich besser geeignet sind, da ich mit dem PC hauptsächlich zocke und weniger schreibe. Sicher bin ich mir diesbezüglich aber noch nicht. Hinzu kommt, dass mir das Das Keyboard optisch besser gefällt, die QPAD aber leiser ist.

Ich glaube eine ästhetisch ansprechendere Red-Tastatur würde das Rennen schnell für sich entscheiden. Ich wollte euch daher fragen, ob ihr noch weitere Red-Tastaturen kennt? Meine eigene Suche war leider nicht sehr erfolgreich, da das Angebot an Red Switches doch recht gering zu sein scheint.

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen 


Grüße XFI


----------



## Skeksis (21. Juli 2012)

Wenn du noch ne Filco testet, kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen welche von den Tastaturen du nehmen wirst.


----------



## XFI (22. Juli 2012)

Über die Filco habe ich schon viel gutes gehört. Was ist dann an ihr so besonders?


----------



## moparcrazy (22. Juli 2012)

Deine frage:





XFI schrieb:


> Was ist dann an ihr so besonders?



 Die Du selbst beantwortest:





XFI schrieb:


> Über die Filco habe ich schon viel gutes gehört.




Eine Filco ist noch mal etwas teurer, für diesen höheren Preis bekommt man aber auch eins der edelsten Tastenbretter die der Markt momentan zu bieten hat. Bei diesen Tastaturen ist alles wichtige vorhanden,
alles nicht unbedingt notwendige wurde weggelassen. Hier findest Du kein bling-bling-beleuchtungs-gamer-makro-budenzauber-USB Hub-irgendwas das kein Mensch wirklich unbedingt braucht.
Du bekommst eben "nur" eine Tastatur die sehr gut verarbeitet ist und mit ihrem matten Finish und dem schlichtem Design einfach nur edel wirkt.


----------



## XFI (22. Juli 2012)

Kann sich denn das Tippverhalten und die Geräuschkulisse innerhalb einer Switch-Art unterscheiden? Also kann ich für den Aufpreis bei der Filco erwarten, dass sich die Filco Majestouch-2 Brown Switch beim Tippen besser anfühlt als das Das Keyboard Model S Professional Silent (auch mit Brown Switches)? Eventuell sogar, dass die Filco leiser als das Das Keyboard ist?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (22. Juli 2012)

der klang kann sich unterscheiden, je nachdem ob eine Metalplatte verbaut wurde oder nicht, die kann dann noch lackiert sein oder nicht und der Korpus spielt mit Sicherheit auch eine Rolle.
Du hast ja drei Tastaturen da und kannst den Klang beim Bottom Out vergleichen, der hört sich mit Sicherheit bei allen dreien verschieden an. Die Tasten selbst beeinflussen das wahrscheinlich nicht so stark, du kannst es ja aber mal testen, sollten untereinander ja passen, zumindest die normalen Tasten. Leertaste usw. passen nicht unbedingt.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. Juli 2012)

Hier fällt es mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt schwer den Aufpreis einer Filco zu rechtfertigen. Das Tippgefühl und die Geräuschkulisse sind bei beiden in etwa gleich. Dennoch würde ich zur Filco greifen, wobei das wohl mehr persönliche Präferenz ist...


----------



## XFI (11. August 2012)

Sry für die späte Antwort. Ich war im Urlaub 

 Habe mich jetzt letztendlich für das Das Keyboard mit den Brownies  entschieden. Bei der QPAD hat mit dann doch das Feedback gefehlt.

 Vielen Dank an euch alle für eure Hilfe, besonders aber an moparcrazy!! Ohne euch wäre ich sicherlich wieder bei irgendeiner Rubberdome gelandet


----------



## moparcrazy (11. August 2012)

Ich denke mal es haben *alle* gerne geholfen. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Keyboard.


----------

